# hurricane irene



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

I live in newport news virginia. We just got hammered by hurricane irene for the past day. I have no power but my droid x is cooking just fine on big red tether and all =)


----------



## kelvingeorge (Jun 7, 2011)

This was my main reason for switching to big red. They stand up in a storm. Hope all is well with you.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Thread has been moved to off-topic


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

At first Hurricane Irene was headed towards my location(charlotte,nc) , but a front came tho causing it to take a more easterly track.The outer banks got hit pretty good from what I read and pictures I saw .The tornados that formed from the hurricane made it worse .
Sadly 5 people last their lives in the storm.I see its up in New England area now> Hopefully everyone stays safe


----------

